# Brushless esc



## irishfan84n (Sep 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if aeolian,and hobbywing e-zrun brushless esc any good??? and if so what amp esc should i use for a 10.5 and 13.5????? thanks!!


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

I've never seen any feedback on them but I know you can pick up a used LRP or Novak for around the same price.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

If anyone is interested, here is the link to our factory re manufactured Brushless Escs:

Novak Brushless Escs---RMF


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

I would check with the guy's you will be racing with & see if there are any restrictions on ESC's. Even if you're not running Oval check out the " Oval Proiduct Support " thread here on Hobby Talk. A lot of good info there that is very helpful on which ESC to chose.

Hope this helps
Tom
( I am not familer with either of these ESC's, maybe someone will chime in )


----------



## butchman (Feb 28, 2007)

*hobbywing*

I was told Hobbywing is the same as Speed passion.HW makes SP ESCs but cannot sell them as such,thats why their on EBay.I have 1 and have had no trouble with it,seems good so far.


----------



## iadevil (Mar 8, 2004)

I ran and EZRun 60amp in my SC10 last season with a 13.5 motor and have no complaints.


----------



## CDB (Mar 3, 2010)

HW does make SP but they are not the same ESC. I love GT 2.0 PLF. It has tons of adjust-ability and the firmware can be upgraded.


----------

